# she can open the screen/storm door



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Probably shouldn't be a brag, because it's kind of scary to think my precious Emma can open the screen/storm door now and let herself out, she's watched me so many times opening that door to let her out, now she thinks she can freely go out anytime she wants, so if the main door is not closed then the storm/screen door has to be locked or we'll be missing a GSD


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Yikes she is smart. Lucky for us, Jesse is smart as a whip too but I have no fear of Jesse disappearing, he don't leave us and has no interest to run away.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I taught mine to open the back door, my back yard is fenced and its just easier that way


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarI taught mine to open the back door, my back yard is fenced and its just easier that way


Opening the door to get out but what about closing it behind themselves?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Scary how smart they can be! Luther used to open the screen doors. It was too much effort to train DDH to lock them so I swapped the flipper for a knob. Put a stop to that immediately!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Sherush
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarI taught mine to open the back door, my back yard is fenced and its just easier that way
> ...


I can't get my kids to do it let alone the dog, I use a door spring


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's smart but not good. put some type of locking system up top where see can't reach it or some type of mechanism she can't open. do it today!!!!!!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I didn't intentionally teach her that, she just learned it by watching us...Thankfully she's not the type to run away, but you never know what GSD's have in mind sometimes, especially if a cat comes into the yard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Odin has long had this talent. He can not only open regular doors or sliding screens but he can pull on the handle of the large glass sliding door and open that too. Even door handles with push in twisting locks are not proof against him. Only a keyed bolt can keep him from opening a door and I suspect he'd learn to pick that eventually if he tried hard enough. 

It was very much a problem when I first got him. He was 5 months old and had a great deal of separation anxiety caused by his original owners who kept him locked in a closet much of the time. I suspect that experience gave him the desire to be able to open doors. The first couple months I had him he escaped several times. Once he got 3 miles down the road before I found him. Fortunately, he came to learn how much I love him and realized I would always come home and spend time with him. He still opens the refrigerator door but I put that skill to use.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

GSDad...I'll be out of food if Emma or Elle ever learns to open the refrigerator...lol


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso and Allie can open the screen doors, I dont know if they really realize they are doing it, they just jump up there as they want outside, so we have to keep the doors locked.

On the other hand, I was in the backyard last fall and they were inside. I came to come up to the house and found that they had locked me out!!! I am sure they were trying to open it to get out and hit the lock down, but here I was trying to get them to let _ me _ in the house. no one else was home, and I did not have a phone, so I had to punch a hole in the screen to get in







watch out!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i know you don't have to teach them to open doors, gates or the refrigerator door. i had a Shep that opened the refrigerator door several times and i didn't teach him that. when we had our new gate put on our fence the contractor said "i'm going to put on a catch/lock that's going to make it very difficult for your dog to open" and Loki was only 9 weeks old then. our gate is spring loaded so that it closes behind you. to open it you have to lift the latch and pull the gate towards you. the thinking is our dog can't lift the latch and pull the gate towards him at the same time. my GF came up with a good idea. just like we taught him not to walk out of the front door lets teach him not to walk out of the yard if the gate is left open or doesn't close. put some kind of lock on the door so the dog can't open it because you know if your dog knows how to open the door then it's going to.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

masi who's 11 weeks has figured out how to open the screen slider.

It's on a pretty easy track, so she goes up and kinda leans into it and pushes it open..definately have to stay on top of this one since I have indoor kitties and she hasn't closed the door yet )
diane


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Sometimes these GSD's are too smart for their own good...I tell Df all the time, I feel like I'm living with a bunch of toddlers, always on guard and seeing what they can manage to get into next...lol


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Chevy knows how to open the screen door to go out in the (fenced) backyard and lets himself out all the time. If he learned how to close it behind him, we'd be good, lol. It closes but not all the way. DH thinks it's the coolest thing, lol.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

That is a wonderful bragg. My son's lab learned to do the same thing with his wire crate. The kid bought a lock for the cage. 

I keeping looking for my GSD to do the same thing, but so far no luck. The only thing he can do is open the frig with his paws.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

They kept poor Odin in a closet? Like a dark, small closet? How mean that is! Heidi opens the refrigerator. It is old and the seal isn't too good, so she just takes her claws and pulls it open. Funny thing is she only does it when I am watching her, never when we aren't home. I think it is simply a social statement on her part.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, he was in a closet. I know this because they told the breeder so when they returned him to her and they took him to my vet a couple times when they had him (for shots and to be neutered) and my vet told me so as well. I guess they mentioned it to her also. It was the wife who did this. She had no clue about dogs and was evidently having her hands full with a precocious 4 year old boy. The husband (who knew GSDs as a boy and teenager or the breeder wouldn't have sold him to them) wasn't home much. 

Just shows you what clueless people can do.


----------

